# Vento forte em Portimão e possível tornado/downburst a N de Estombar (17-01-2014)



## ecobcg (31 Jan 2014 às 10:32)

Tal como já tinha referido no seguimento Sul no dia 17-01-2014 (aqui, aqui e aqui), para além da tromba de água ocorrida ao largo da Praia da Luz, tinha sido também registada uma rajada de 175km/h em Portimão (na estação da Escola Manuel Teixeira Gomes). O valor pareceu muito elevado, mas entretanto a situação já foi analisada pelo IPMA e existe já um artigo sobre o mesmo no Meteoglobal, redigido pelo Dr. Paulo Pinto, e que aconselho a ler.







Em resumo, existiram duas supercélulas na zona, uma que deu origem à tromba de água e outra que passou por Portimão, sendo que o autor inclina-se para a hipótese de ter ocorrido um pequeno vórtice de sucção, embebido na precipitação intensa que se fazia sentir na altura, e que, sem se saber se chegou a tocar no solo, poderá ter afectado o anemómetro, localizado a 20m do solo.

*Estombar*

Entretanto, e relativamente a um acontecimento a Norte de Estombar e que poderá estar relacionado com a "Wall Cloud" por mim avistada nesse dia por volta das 11h50, em conversa com amigos, chegou-me ao conhecimento que numa zona a Norte de Estombar, teria ocorrido um fenómeno mais extremo, possivelmente um tornado, dados os danos causados numa pequena propriedade. Na altura não me foi possível deslocar ao local, o que apenas sucedeu ontem, onde falei com um casal residente na propriedade, e que me relataram um pouco os factos ocorridos, bem como me mostraram alguns dos danos provocados, essencialmente algumas árvores com ramos partidos.

A senhora, que estava em casa na altura relatou-me: "_Estava a sair de casa e, ao abrir a porta, comecei a ouvir um barulho cada vez maior e a sentir o vento com mais força...só tive tempo para entrar em casa e fechar a porta, ficando a segurá-la no lado de dentro. O barulho foi ensurdecedor e só se ouvia as coisas a bater nas paredes da casa..._"

O senhor, que estava numa propriedade vizinha, relatou: "_Estava a falar com o meu vizinho e, na altura, não se sentia vento nenhum. Olhei na direcção do mar (para W-SW) e comecei a ver as nuvens a vir muito depressa na nossa direcção e a subirem também rapidamente...disse-lhe logo que vinha aí temporal e refugiamo-nos em casa, por precaução..._".

Dos estragos verificados e demonstrados nas fotos, refira-se também que a viatura do casal ficou danificada ("picada") pelos pequenos detritos que andaram no ar e levou com uma telha em cima, causando um pequeno dano, entretanto já reparado. O galinheiro ali existente também ficou parcialmente destruído. Uma das telhas de zinco (na foto), voou cerca de 50 metros para E. E um outro aspecto que achei interessante, uma cobertura/telhado em plástico, existente na zona mais a E da propriedade, voou para W ficando encostada à parede de casa.

Do que consegui apurar, a zona afectada terá sido principalmente esta propriedade e ao nível de umas alfarrobeiras que ficaram com alguns ramos partidos e umas amendoeiras que ficaram tombadas pela raiz. Na envolvente não me apercebi de mais árvores afectadas.

Ficam uns mapas e fotos que fiz no local:


----------



## Zapiao (31 Jan 2014 às 21:05)

Onde arranjaste essa imagem do radar ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Jan 2014 às 21:17)

Zapiao disse:


> Onde arranjaste essa imagem do radar ?



Está no link que o ecobcg colocou no post..


----------



## Zapiao (31 Jan 2014 às 23:59)

O que queria saber é se é algum software que possamos usar?


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2014 às 00:12)

Obviamente que não, se não estaria isso no site do IPMA. É o software de radar que o IPMA usa internamente.


----------



## stormy (1 Fev 2014 às 00:37)

Muito boa analise


----------



## actioman (1 Fev 2014 às 02:32)

Excelente trabalho de campo. De nível profissional.

Parabéns e obrigado pela partilha.
Se ninguém se interessar e informar, quantas coisas destas por ocorrerem em locais mais remotos nunca chegam a conhecer "a luz do dia"?


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2014 às 21:34)

Após contacto com o IPMA, confirma-se que a supercélula que originou o vento forte em Portimão, cerca de 10 minutos depois estava localizada sobre a zona a Norte de Estômbar, o que ajuda a suportar ainda mais a tese de tornado naquele local, opinião também partilhada pelo IPMA.

Imagens radar cedidas pelo IPMA (representando a “Storm Relative Velocity”, a partir da qual se consegue identificar o campo da velocidade que mostra as circulações contornantes de uma Supercélula):

Supercélula sobre Portimão






Supercélula sobre a zona a Norte de Estômbar





O curioso, aqui, é constatar que a mesma estrutura convectiva tem potencial para, de um modo recorrente, produzir formas de tempo severo (neste caso, tornado) ao longo do respetivo ciclo de vida. Não se sabendo exactamente se se tratou da mesma circulação que terá afetado a Escola, parece evidente, tratando-se da mesma circulação ou não, que a escola terá sido afetada por um “lowering”, enquanto que a Norte de Estômbar, houve mesmo contacto com o solo e, por isso, um tornado (embora transiente, ao que se sabe).


----------

